# overspray on brick



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

What is the best way if any to remove overspray (latex) from painted brick. Don't know what kind of old paint on brick. I heard today the guy I worked with last year (actually his brother) sprayed iron railings on a porch and got paint on the painted brick.

We don't seem to speak a lot now, since I never called him back wanting to sub. Anyway, my wife said he was having to try and match the paint. I said he would prob have to paint the whole wall. If it is one of the historic houses he may be in a little deep. Then I remembered someone on the tips post mentioning removing paint with windex. So now I am wondering how drenching with windex and covering in plastic might somehow work. Comments?


----------



## Robert S (Feb 19, 2007)

a green scrubby? lol paint remover or striper may work try on a spot that wont be noticed .maybe wd 40 also? good luck


----------



## BDA4Life (Jul 26, 2006)

Xylene or lacquer thinner

I just realized you said painted brick so these chems may remove the old paint also so watch out these chems are strong.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I do not have any tricks for cleaned brick, If this had happened in new construction you could pick up a piece of the left over brick and scrape it against the wall. This would only be used in a oh crap kind of basis.
Edit: My bad i did'nt see that it said painted brick. Try some kind of paint remover. Other wise he may have to repaint the wall.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Robert S said:


> a green scrubby? lol paint remover or striper may work try on a spot that wont be noticed .maybe wd 40 also? good luck


Heheh, I'm not the one needing luck here. I don't have adog in that race. Just got me to thinking about how I might handle something like that. His wife ( her license) is thinking it is time for him to get rid of his brother again. They had to replace some cab doors once because of him. Funny thing is the brother is one that helped train him, or I should say one that showed him how to paint and "tricks of the trade". He is also the one with the claimed 18 or whatever years experience. Glad I am out even though times tend to get a little lean.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Workaholic said:


> I do not have any tricks for cleaned brick, If this had happened in new construction you could pick up a piece of the left over brick and scrape it against the wall. This would only be used in a oh crap kind of basis.


 
I'm thinking this was maybe in the historic district and betting it was a oh crap! kind of thing. I know it would be for me.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Simply green.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Brushslingers said:


> Simply green.


Spray on wipe off? Timing I guess would be important because of the previous paint. Had some fire restoration folks use it here. Marred the finish on some of my furniture.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

boman47k said:


> What is the best way if any to remove overspray (latex) from painted brick. Don't know what kind of old paint on brick. I heard today the guy I worked with last year (actually his brother) sprayed iron railings on a porch and got paint on the painted brick.
> 
> We don't seem to speak a lot now, since I never called him back wanting to sub. Anyway, my wife said he was having to try and match the paint. I said he would prob have to paint the whole wall. If it is one of the historic houses he may be in a little deep. Then I remembered someone on the tips post mentioning removing paint with windex. So now I am wondering how drenching with windex and covering in plastic might somehow work. Comments?


If it's latex, the thinner of choice is denatured alcohol...


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Have you guys tried these things on previously painted brick with no ill effects?

Thanks


----------



## Richard Sinor (Mar 20, 2007)

I found several methods that worked pretty well to remove latex paint from coarse surfaces....

1. Hot water powerwashing
2. Commercial degreaser sprayed on heavy then powerwashed.
3. Ammonia and degreaser sprayed on then powerwashed.

Watch out for runoff into storm drains. Eco types will get upset if they see it. Alcohol and lacquer thinner can work but they evaporate too quickly plus they are flammable and expensive. Items 2 & 3 work best in mild temperatures (less evaporation).

Good luck.

Richard Sinor


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Richard Sinor said:


> I found several methods that worked pretty well to remove latex paint from coarse surfaces....
> 
> 1. Hot water powerwashing
> 2. Commercial degreaser sprayed on heavy then powerwashed.
> ...


No ill effects on the old paint? I'm guessing that may depend on experience with like situations.

I have a porch to clean in the near future that has paint drips all along the edge from someone painting the top of porch and the gable and trim, but it is concrete and bare brick with no previous paint. Some of it will just pop off with scraping. I think I will try rubbing some of it with another brick as mentioned by workaholic.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd give alcohol a test run, then I'd just paint it. 

If the black paint is "good" paint, chances are you're going to change the sheen of the paint under it with chemicals. If it's not very good paint maybe the simple green or alcohol or oil type cleaner will work.

Wouldn't waste a lot of time trying to clean it and hope the underlying paint still matches the rest of the wall. At least not on a historic house.

Finding out how old the paint is would help, you might get away with just painting the bricks with black on them. It's not like a smooth interior wall. Should be able to match it up and paint individual bricks and mortor stopping at the very edge of the next brick.


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

windex
green
automotive adhesion remoter
goof off
match paint and dab each speckle w/ art brush lol!

mistakes happen, but people that dont learn from them dont need a sprayer in their hands!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> mistakes happen, but people that dont learn from them dont need a sprayer in their hands!


Hope that is not aimed at me. I do not spray other ppl's property...yet.


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

i thought you said this happened to your buddy, that his brother oversprayed some doors before too, unless your tryin to pull somethin on us?lol


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

farrellpainting said:


> i thought you said this happened to your buddy, that his brother oversprayed some doors before too, unless your tryin to pull somethin on us?lol


 
Yeah, is my bro-in-law. His brother did mess some doors up, but I don't think they were sprayed. I would have to do some practice and finessing before I would spray someone's property! :thumbsup: 

Even though it did not work out working with him, I might would pass a tip to him if I had one for the situation. I hate to see anyone with the ****s to take a shot at a business get into trouble for even if they might be trying to move too fast into something they have little real experience in.


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

good man, boman!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

boman47k said:


> Yeah, is my bro-in-law. His brother did mess some doors up, but I don't think they were sprayed. I would have to do some practice and finessing before I would spray someone's property! :thumbsup:
> 
> Even though it did not work out working with him, I might would pass a tip to him if I had one for the situation. I hate to see anyone with the ****s to take a shot at a business get into trouble for even if they might be trying to move too fast into something they have little real experience in.


You could keep this little contractors forum to yourself, get a bit more info, and make him work for you.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Joewho said:


> You could keep this little contractors forum to yourself, get a bit more info, and make him work for you.


:w00t: :thumbup:


----------

